# utiliser son ipod sur n'importe quel pc/mac, sans contrainte



## nouvo (7 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous, voilà une petite question toute bête,

je souhaite tout simplement utiliser mon ipod sur n'importe quel machine sans devoir syncroniser ou formater, 
c'est à dire transférer de la musique librement d'un ordi à un autre qu"il soit mac ou non, de la même manière que je peux ramener un cd chez un ami pour écouter de la musique.

Ce qui peut sembler évident me pose malgré tout des problèmes et j'en suis réduit à ne plus rien pouvoir partager...

Merci pour votre aide.

-B-


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux facilement brancher ton iPod sur tous les ordinateurs de ton choix si d'une part tu l'as formaté et mis a jour sous Windows et d'autre part tu as désactivé la synchro auto et donc tu es passé en manuel.

Suite à ça, il te sera possible d'écouter ta musique sur tous les ordinateurs auquel le iPod est connecté, mais aussi le chargé à partir de ces mêmes ordinateurs.

Tu ne pourras en revanche pas retransférer les morceaux chargés sur ton iPod vers un ordinateur a moins de les avoir achetés sur l'iTunes store.


----------



## nouvo (7 Octobre 2008)

je veux justement pouvoir partager ma musique avec des amis!!!
existe t il un logiciel permettant de débloquer definitivement le ipod?


----------



## fandipod (7 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux télécharger yamipod pour pc ou senuti pour mac si tu souhaites mettre tes musiques sur le pc ou mac de ton ami... Voilà


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour partager ta musique, ce qui est illégal, il te faut obligatoirement télécharger un logiciel sur les ordinateurs de tes amis. À toi de chercher et faire ton choix, ils sont nombreux.


----------



## nouvo (8 Octobre 2008)

le logiciel doit être installé sur les ordi?

est-il possible d'installer un logiciel sur le ipod pour que celui-ci soit débloqué définitivement???

je n'avais jamais eu de problème avec mes lecteurs de mp3 précédent, c'est vrai qu'ils n'étaient pas pas de marque Mac!!!


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas possible. L'iPod passe forcément par un logiciel pour transférer ses données et surtout organiser celle-ci a l'intérieur du baladeur, c'est ce qui te permet d'avoir un même morceau dans plusieurs listes sans avoir de doublons.

SI tu arrivais à pénétrer dans le baladeur, ce qui est possible sous Windows en affichant les fichiers cachés et en forçant certaines options, tu te retrouverais avec des morceaux ayant des noms cabalistiques incompréhensibles. Donc, cela ne t'avancera pas


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Il faut que le logiciel soir télécharger sur les ordinateurs respectifs de chacun de tes copains si tu souhaites partager ta musique....


----------



## benjico (13 Octobre 2008)

Je ne veux pas encourager le piratage mais ayant moi-même plusieurs mac, la restriction Apple est assez contraignante. Heureusement il y a une solution, floola. http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/ 

Petit soft indépendant à mettre à la racine de l'Ipod (après avoir cocher la case pour l'utiliser comme disque dur dans Itunes) qui permet des transferts dans les deux sens sur n'importe quel ordi. 

A+
Benjico


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Octobre 2008)

benjico a dit:


> Petit soft indépendant à mettre à la racine de l'Ipod (après avoir cocher la case pour l'utiliser comme disque dur dans Itunes) qui permet des transferts dans les deux sens sur n'importe quel ordi.



Est il compatible avec les iPod Touch?


----------



## nouvo (25 Octobre 2008)

à BENJICO:

comment fais-tu pour l'installer à la racine de l'ipod????

j'ai telechargé floola qui est presque la meme chose qu'itunes en bcp moins lourd, mais comment l'installer ds le ipod, jsuis pas trop expert

Merci!!!


----------



## nouvo (26 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un connait la manip???


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Non je ne connais même pas ce logiciel...


----------



## nouvo (27 Octobre 2008)

peut-être avec un autre logiciel???


----------

